
Is sexism really prevalent in Silicon Valley? - randomname2
http://www.spiked-online.com/newsite/article/is-silicon-valley-really-rife-with-sexism/20071
======
meri_dian
>"The Pao case also inspired the widely cited ‘Elephant in the Valley’ survey,
which claimed 60 per cent of women in Silicon Valley had experienced sexual
harassment, and 88 per cent had experienced unconscious bias. But this survey
isn’t all it seems. ‘Unconscious bias’ is, in part, defined as ‘eye contact
with male colleagues and not me’. Only 210 women took part in the survey — and
it appears far from impartial. The survey was carried out by seven women
working in the industry with the stated aim of proving the existence of
sexism."

You can't deny that sexism exists. We have to work as individuals, as a
society and as a species to end it. But absurd studies and surveys like that
just hurt the cause and alienate people.

~~~
Powerofmene
As an experienced researcher, I can assure you that the gender of the
researcher is not relevant to the outcome if the study is posed in a neutral,
unbiased form. Leading questions will get the results that are desired, so if
you want to prove sexism exists, leading questions will get that result.

Now before I am tarred and feathered, I am making no judgment on whether
sexism exists in SV or not as I am not a SV insider and have no first-hand
knowledge. All I am saying is that typically when a survey is undertaken "with
the stated aim of proving the existence of sexism" it is likely that it will
be proven. A survey is only as good as the questionnaire and the outcome is
only validated with an adequate sample size, valid measurement tool and
unbiassed researcher(s).

As an aside and as an outsider looking it, if you read of a single e perience
by one person you tuck it away; two, your ears perk up; three, your think
there certainly could be something to the whispers; when you get to ten plus
examples, you have to wonder how much more women are going to have to put up
with before they are respected for their contributions, innovations, drive,
etc. It does not take a team of researchers to prove things need to change.

------
urahara
"If some women are experiencing sexist treatment or harassment in Silicon
Valley, then of course that is an issue that must be addressed. But we should
be careful before suggesting this amounts to an industry-wide problem when
there isn’t evidence to back it up." \- Sorry, what? There are literally
oceans of evidence.

